# UKAPS workshop @ Vivarium 2010



## Paulus (28 Mar 2010)

Yesterday it was Vivarium day  I was there with my camera and i have made some photos from the UKAPS workshop  Great workshop    On Saterday they made a nature style tank, on Sunday they made an Iwagumi. i was only there on Saterday. so i hope someone made some photos from the iwagumi workshop  (some photos are a bit blurry, but they give a nice idea of the great workshop  )

More photos on my blog: http://www.aquablog.nl/1215-ukaps-works ... rium-2010/

































































































More photos on my blog: http://www.aquablog.nl/1215-ukaps-works ... rium-2010/


----------



## flygja (28 Mar 2010)

That's massive wood!


----------



## Steve Smith (28 Mar 2010)

Nice!  Great stuff   What was the audience interest like?  Big crowd?  How many swear words did Dan let slip?


----------



## Paulus (28 Mar 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Nice!  Great stuff   What was the audience interest like?  Big crowd?  How many swear words did Dan let slip?



the workshop started at: 15:30 so allot of people already left the event. they misted the best part of the event  so the audience was not that big. today a saw the workshop started @ 14:00. i think this is a better time period. during this time more people are visiting the event.

swear words i didn't heard not even when they got a surprise (something with wood,water,air   )


----------



## Steve Smith (28 Mar 2010)

Would be great if there was a video of this.  Hope someone managed it


----------



## Stu Worrall (30 Mar 2010)

Thanks paulus for the kind words.  We got back exhausted last night and ive only really got on the computer today as im currently downloading all my images.  Had an amazing time, met loads of cool and interesting people and i think we did a total of 7 scapes combined over the 3 days we were there.  Will post up more soon plus im sure dan and graeme will be on too.


----------

